# NCC's Graphics Challenge V2



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Wazzzup Everyone, I'm going to set up another game for Non-Paid members. If your a non paid member and would like to get a *Paid Membership* and a *Hott Sig/Avy* well than this is the thread for you.. 

All you have to do it **Stay Active/Do your normal thing*.* Thats right Just Stay Active and keeping up the good work. You do not have to create any GFX at all..


*Winners/Runners up will get:*
Winner gets a *Lifetime Membership* courtesy of myself 
Runner up gets a *Premium membership* courtesy of Paid Members
Signature/Avatar (Fighter of your choice)
10,000 Credits
and some Rep Points..

P.S. Just remember your being watched, so just do your normal thing and we will see who wins..

Goodluck!!


P.S. Post in here to announce your entry into the game

*Members-*
*Yort*
*pliff*
*Couchwarrior
chuck8807
KryOnicle*
*Bonnar426*
*cdnbaron*


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Very cool NCC, good luck everyone.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Might as well try this out, what's there to lose


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*BUMP!*

Remember folks, this is your chance to win a free membership!


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I guess i'll give it a shot... you never know


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok, why not. I'm in.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

count me in i guess


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

When does the competition start/end?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I will announce the start date just as soon as we get some more members.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sure why not =)


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

<--- im in :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Regular member's only


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Regular member's only


hehe... im pretty much online every day, im just in a different timezone


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol, no man, I mean non-premium members.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> lol, no man, I mean non-premium members.


yeah i know... i was joking :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

What the hell, I'm in!


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm down. Thanks for the heads up Plazz.

I'm looking to beat all y'all like your name is Emmanuel Yarborough.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm down for this thing. Don't realyl understand it, but I'm down.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I want to see them sons of beachezz names that neg reps me, so count me in :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I'm down for this thing. Don't realyl understand it, but I'm down.


Not much to it just keep posting and being the great member you are we will than pick who we think was the best overall/most active members when its over.. and I will get you a paid membership and you will get to have a Sig made from any Artist you desire.

By the Way its ON.... *Starting NOW!!!!*


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thats is guys The winners are in..

Yort- Premium
and
Bonnar426-Lifetime


Congrats guys your prizes are on there ways.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

congrats to both of u two...well deserved


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

:happy03::happy03::happy01::happy01::happy02::happy02::happy04::happy04::happy03::happy03:



Thanks NCC! I really apprieciate it!


----------

